# Almost out of options



## dwaynecone (Nov 9, 2010)

Bought a Lynx S-30 (12 inch) cutter from sign warehouse a long while back. Before xp. I just bought WinPcSign software and installed it. Went to cut . Loaded vinyl and cutter went through the start up fine. Hit cut and it did what it should. Cut perfect. The next day it cut again fine. The third day when trying to load vinyl when I clamp it down the cutter went through motions and then spit it out like a rocket. I can not see it being a communication issue because it has already worked. I changed LPT1 port mode to normal as I would imagine due to the age of the cutter Information goes one way. It is an HPGL/2 cutter. The only thing I can think of is the buffer is full and causing issues but I was under the impression that turning it off empties that. I really dont want to buy a new one yet. Besides I have seen it work. If anyone can help it will surely save the three hairs I have left. Thanks, Dwayne


----------



## jcdsog (Dec 10, 2007)

i would think it is volatile memory so turning it off should clear it out. you may have sent to much info to it at one time. if so try cutting just one at a time and see if that helps. 

it should work if it has been working. sorry i couldnt help more.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

also make sure and select where you want the first cut to start , with your origin button or it shoots the vinyl right out of the machine each new cut 
MMM


----------



## dwaynecone (Nov 9, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions. I to think the thing is just getting overloaded with data. So much so that it wont even let me load vinyl. I can not see Windows being made better and leaving current devices useless. That would be like changing gasoline to unleaded and having cars unable to run. I have my personal laptop here (with updates) and the usb to parallel cable (with software) but no room for the sign cutting software. I am going to make room and try that after I see if I can slow down the transfer rate of info on the other computer. 
Any tips on that will help. I know that I can get a new machine for half of what I paid for this one and had I not seen it work would have already done it. 
Worse case I am learning the ins and outs of the computer and have been able to a blank laptop running by changing around the BIOS settings. Thanks again, Dwayne


----------



## dwaynecone (Nov 9, 2010)

Started working again. Am going to clear data after each cut and try to keep it small and within the working area of the cutter. Picture is .36 text weeded simply by peeling off the background (didnot have to hold any letters down with x- acto). This is why I refuse to quit on it. GCC made this cutter for someone else to sell and quality is always better if it is for someone else. Thanks again for the help., Dwayne


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

dwaynecone said:


> Started working again. Am going to clear data after each cut and try to keep it small and within the working area of the cutter. Picture is .36 text weeded simply by peeling off the background (didnot have to hold any letters down with x- acto). This is why I refuse to quit on it. GCC made this cutter for someone else to sell and quality is always better if it is for someone else. Thanks again for the help., Dwayne


good glad to see it is working, also, make sure and do the orgin thing each time you cut,, it is like resetting the machine each time you cut,, 

if you dont it uses the memory from the start point in the previous cut,, and can shoot that vinyl across the room,, 

I know from exp,, i wasted a lot of vinyl this way,, 

make sure and let us know if you need anything else
Sandy jo
MMM


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

Setting the origin does not reset the machine's memory, it changes the area where the machine will start cutting again.


----------



## dwaynecone (Nov 9, 2010)

Thanks, Nick. I know how the thing works as I bought it a some time ago used it briefly and then it sat for a while. It is a simply machine. As I see you are an Expert would you mind giving the initial post a look and let me know what you think? Thanks Again.


----------



## jwininger (Sep 18, 2008)

Another thing to look for is check the port you are plugging into. I was using a USB hub for my gx-24 and the hub stopped working properly, on and off sending information to the machine in small bits making the cutter error. Check the connections try plugging into another one and running a test.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Nick Horvath said:


> Setting the origin does not reset the machine's memory, it changes the area where the machine will start cutting again.


Nick thanks for the correction
Sandy jo
MMM


----------

